# International 460 PTO removal



## ol-blue (Aug 18, 2010)

my 460 with the old type clutch PTO is leaking fluid. I am told that there is an internal seal that needs to be replaced. I can't find anything on removing this unit and not sure what to expect. Looking for advise.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello ol-blue, welcome to the tractor forum. 

I didn't find much help on the internet regarding an IH 460 tractor PTO removal. The simplest thing to do is buy a shop manual for your tractor. I saw an I&T shop manual on ebay for $17 with free shipping.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

memory tells me it is a side mounted flange pto housing like what we use on trucks, simply remove the jack shaft/pto shaft and unbolt the pto from the machine, drain pan under that location would be a good idea. I believe the pto housing is a 4 bolt setup


----------



## ol-blue (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you for the comments. There is three types of pto I may have I think I have early clutch type. Can I just unholy it and pull it off or do I need to watch the shafts.


----------

